# More of my luck. lol



## dookie (Mar 24, 2011)

Managed to sprain my ankle on my first ride of the year. Found this also last night. Slime dont fix theses. lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

ouch. Hole in one, slice in another... thats a rough trip. Does it goe all the way through?? It doesnt look wide enough to be that deep??


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

I watched your video you post. Do you think the ice might have cut it? Whole time I was watching it I was like "if that was me I would end up slicing all four tires open on that ice".

That sucks man. Is it leaking or just a surface cut? If it's leaking I think a patch is about the only option there.


----------



## dookie (Mar 24, 2011)

It's on the same tire with the hole in it. It could be from the ice but where we were riding there is some parts of the trail that have some ledge on it. Tire still has air so I think its just on the surface. O well hammer down


----------

